# God Jul & Gott Nytt år



## XL-Dennis (Dec 14, 2004)

or as You say in english

Merry X-mas and a healthy New Year to You all


----------



## Iridium (Dec 14, 2004)

Gelukke Kerst! (for the Dutch) and Joyeaux Noël (for the French amongst us)!


----------



## fairwinds (Dec 14, 2004)

Med staken framme och kulor i grenen...  

God jul!!!


Merry Christmas!!


----------

